# Harbor Freight DC inlet



## bmk1234 (Apr 19, 2018)

I should have posted this in the DC forum I'm a ne2bie!
I got a HF 2hp dust collector, looking for thoughts on cutting off the 1/4" lip on the inlet to make it a true 5" inlet compared to 4 1/2" from the factory. Has anyone done this, results? Does the cfm Increase? Also what dust deputy should I use, the one with 5" and 6" inlet/outlet or 4"? Thanks


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

bmk1234 said:


> I should have posted this in the DC forum I'm a ne2bie!
> I got a HF 2hp dust collector, looking for thoughts on cutting off the 1/4" lip on the inlet to make it a true 5" inlet compared to 4 1/2" from the factory. Has anyone done this, results? Does the cfm Increase? Also what dust deputy should I use, the one with 5" and 6" inlet/outlet or 4"? Thanks


The Y is set up for 4". It looks like you could use a 5" to 4" reducer to adapt your piping to the DC.


----------

